# Navitimer-style chrono dilemma SOLVED! (And Sinn 903 24h review)



## Zennmaster (May 14, 2006)

Hi all!

Thanks to everyone who weighed in on my question a couple of months ago about 24-hour Navitimer-style chronographs!

Just today, my personal dilemma was solved.

Here's what came by USPS today:





































This is, of course, the Sinn 903 24 hour version in stainless steel with Lemania 1877 movement. This one came to me in very near mint condition. The dial measures out at about 41mm without crown, which makes it just about the perfect size for my 6.75" wrist. The tried and true Lemania movement has kept time within a couple of seconds so far (this is day one with the watch, so we'll see). The paper trail that came with the watch suggests it was probably serviced within the last three years, so I don't anticipate it needing a cleaning for a little while, at least. The (non screw-down)crown and pushers have a nice feel, and the chronograph functions are smooth and readable.

I am not aware of any reliable method to determine whether a crystal is sapphire or mineral glass, so I will asssume it is mineral (anyone know what the 1877 equipped Cosmonautes used?).

The display back is a nice touch. Part of me believes that display backs are basically a little cheesy, and tend to distract from the overall classiness of a fine watch, but then the rest of me just plain thinks they're cool! Besides, it's a whole lot easier to spot a fake when the guts of the watch are visible! It was particularly satisfying in this case to spot the famous Delrin brake. So I know for sure this puppy's for real.

On the subject of Navitimers in general, my watchmaker's only comment was "They leak like sieves", so, being rather overprotective (okay, paranoid), I plan on leaving this one at home if my chances of getting wet are noticably greater than zero.

From a couple of comments from other WUSers, I was expecting the dial to be a little bit more difficult to read than it has turned out to be. I find it very easy to read the time at a glance, more so than on some of my Glycines, and certainly easier than my O&W Moon Orbiter (another GREAT watch!). The typeface on the numerals is, of course, a matter of taste. Personally, I like it, as it contributes to the unusual-among-the-unusual character of this watch. The same can be said for the Noon-on-top arrangement, which I also prefer. Overall, I feel that for me, this was the Navitimer-style watch I was after. Someday, when my investment empire is paying better dividends, there will be a Breitling Cosmonaute in my watch case (or even better, a Chrono-Matic 24h! Noon-on-top, after all!). For the moment, though, I have a great watch with a great pedigree, a great movement, and what I personally think is a great design!

-Michael


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Excellent!
Those models of the 903 had mineral crystals, so be careful not to scratch it.
The only older handwound 903 to have a sapphire crystal was the limited edition titanium version. I had one of those in my hands a few years back and was dumb enough to let it go. Doh!
The new, limited edition 903 handwound "H" models have sapphire.
They're 12 hour only, but I'm still tempted


----------



## Zennmaster (May 14, 2006)

Dennis Smith said:


> Those models of the 903 had mineral crystals, so be careful not to scratch it.


Thanks for confirming that. I figured it was the case, and I sure didn't want to have to rub some sand on it to find out!

-Michael


----------



## martbroad (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi,

Super watch,i had one a couple of years back and like Dennis i also soldO| keep away from obvious water,moisture (aviod Florida in August)and treat it as an historical piece of the watchmakers craft.

Enjoy

& bookmark me for when you want to sell:-D 

Martin


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

martbroad said:


> Hi,
> 
> & bookmark me for when you want to sell:-D
> 
> Martin


Hi Martin,
I hate to bud in on this thread, but I'd love to hear about your Jorg Edition 6 for sale. Email me at [email protected] with details and pics. I'd especially like to hear your thoughts on the watch. 7750 inside?
Does it look like this?...


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Zennmaster said:


> Thanks for confirming that. I figured it was the case, and I sure didn't want to have to rub some sand on it to find out!
> 
> -Michael


Here's the new 1873 Sinn. Sure would be nice if they made a 24 hour version.


----------



## Zennmaster (May 14, 2006)

Dennis Smith said:


> Here's the new 1873 Sinn. Sure would be nice if they made a 24 hour version.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## martbroad (Feb 11, 2006)

Guys

Looking at that new Sinn,very nice but is the original where its at?a purist 24hr watch is for me the spirit,pheonix etc.

Dennis 

E Mailed you

Martin


----------



## Zennmaster (May 14, 2006)

martbroad said:


> a purist 24hr watch is for me the spirit,pheonix etc.


Absolutely perfectly stated, Sir!


----------



## Zennmaster (May 14, 2006)

martbroad said:


> keep away from obvious water,moisture (aviod Florida in August)


Seriously, do you mean not to wear it in a hurricane, or do you mean not to wear it in 90%+ humidity?



martbroad said:


> bookmark me for when you want to sell:-D


You are officially bookmarked!


----------

